# Venison Medallions with Spicy Blackberry Sauce



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

*Venison Medallions with Spiced Blackberry Sauce
Fresh Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
Chiles Toreados

Venison Medallions*
Four mock tenderloins dry brined with sea salt, then spiced and grilled over high heat to med-rare and med.
Let rest for 15-20 minutes and then slice on an angle against the grain.








*Spiced Blackberry Sauce*
6oz fresh or frozen blackberries
1 large lemon, juice and zest
3/4C sugar
1/4C Basalmic vinegar
1/8C cider vinegar
2-4 whole cloves  (optional)
1-2 whole star anise (optional)
1/4t salt
1T corn starch mixed with 2T cold water (optional)

Combine all ingredients in a small saucepan and bring to a boil.
Boil for about 5 minutes and lightly mash berries with a large spoon.
Maintain a fast simmer for 5-10 minutes to thicken.
This makes a thin sauce, if a thicker sauce is desired add corn starch slurry and boil for a minute or two while stirring well.
Without the cloves and star anise this is a very sweet sauce, adding them will spice it up.
Use 2 cloves and 1 star anise if you only want a little spice.







*Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic*
Cook up a pound of bacon.
I like to do mine in one big weave and then chop it into largish pieces.
Quarter and saute two sweet onions in the bacon grease.
Add in the green beans, bacon and chopped garlic.
Spice with salt and red pepper.
Cook till beans are just tender.












*
Chiles Toreados*
Large Jalapenos or Serranos dipped in bacon grease and seasoned with hot Cajun spice.
Then grilled until tender and given a squeeze of lime.

*Grand Finale
*






*Lunches for Work
*


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2019)

CR, WOW! that is an incredible meal!!!!!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 17, 2019)

Wow Chile, to be a recipient of the meals you create must be a magnificent thing! Amazing!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Mighty tasty looking from my vantage point.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 17, 2019)

That all looks phenomenal John!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> CR, WOW! that is an incredible meal!!!!!





73saint said:


> Wow Chile, to be a recipient of the meals you create must be a magnificent thing! Amazing!





gmc2003 said:


> Mighty tasty looking from my vantage point.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks phenomenal John!


Thanks guys, really appreciate the replies and likes.
It was worthy of a second plate.

The blackberry sauce isn't for everyone, more so the spicy version.
But it sure is delicious for those with an adventurous palate.
I look forward to trying it on some smoked pork loin.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> *Venison Medallions with Spicy Blackberry Sauce
> Fresh Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic
> Chiles Toreados
> 
> ...


I just happen to have some whitetail tenderloins I need to do something with this coming week. May try this on one of them. Do you just spoon the mixture over the tenderloin medallions?


----------



## 73saint (Feb 17, 2019)

Chile, out of curiousity, what is it that makes the blackberry sauce spicy?

Edit, scratch that I see you said anise and cloves.  I guess you didn’t mean peppery spice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I just happen to have some whitetail tenderloins I need to do something with this coming week. May try this on one of them. Do you just spoon the mixture over the tenderloin medallions?


Yep, just spoon it on, mmm, mmm good.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yep, just spoon it on, mmm, mmm good.


Appreciate it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

73saint said:


> Chile, out of curiousity, what is it that makes the blackberry sauce spicy?
> 
> Edit, scratch that I see you said anise and cloves.  I guess you didn’t mean peppery spice.


Nope, not peppery or spicy hot, but some definite zing compared to without!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2019)

Everything looks delicious!
Great photo's!
And of course congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks awesome - cooked to perfection.  Like!

I was eyeballing my venison tenderloin this weekend and thinking of giving it a go, but there was too much snow.  I just did my jalapeno cheddar brat's on the gas grill instead.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks Al,
a pleasure and an honor to take a ride
/me stretches out, reaching for the Brass Ring.

I've been so busy with work and hunting lately that this is the first weekend in awhile I've had time to get in the kitchen and cook something nice.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2019)

Thank you, very kind.
Appreciate the Like.


----------



## Medina Joe (Feb 18, 2019)

Chile top notch venison.


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 18, 2019)

That's a beautiful plate!


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 18, 2019)

Outstanding meal - like!


----------



## disco (Feb 18, 2019)

Another delicious gourmet meal, Chile! Big like!


----------



## meatallica (Feb 18, 2019)

All hail Chile!! Your posts are educational and deeeee-licious!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2019)

Medina Joe said:


> Chile top notch venison.


Thanks.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2019)

SunnyDC said:


> That's a beautiful plate!


Thank you, that's my idea of how every gourmet restaurant's plates should look.
Not 2-3 bites of food and a drizzle of sauce at an exorbitant price.


----------



## SunnyDC (Feb 18, 2019)

I agree!  I've never subscribed to the idea that I have to "eat like a bird," either.  Though I was kinda taught that growing up as a "young lady" in the South... :P


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

Chile that looks like it is a magazine cover picture. Awesome looking and I bet tastes as good as it looks, Congrats on the carousel ride as well.  LIKE!!!!
 I know what you mean being busy, I was shut down early and picked up a job too keep me busy and make a few bucks, boy I am busier now than my regular one. only been on a few times now since xmas. I am managing to do a little smoking though, got 10 bacon slabs going right now.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 18, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Outstanding meal - like!


Thanks Denny.


disco said:


> Another delicious gourmet meal, Chile! Big like!


Thank you David, your peanut chocolate chip cookies are pretty good.


meatallica said:


> All hail Chile!! Your posts are educational and deeeee-licious!!


LOL... Glad ya like them.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 18, 2019)

Well John..I got some venison backstrap a family friend gave us..I think I just found the use for it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 19, 2019)

ab canuck said:


> Chile that looks like it is a magazine cover picture. Awesome looking and I bet tastes as good as it looks, Congrats on the carousel ride as well.  LIKE!!!!
> I know what you mean being busy, I was shut down early and picked up a job too keep me busy and make a few bucks, boy I am busier now than my regular one. only been on a few times now since xmas. I am managing to do a little smoking though, got 10 bacon slabs going right now.


Hi Charlie, ten slabs! 
Talk about bringing home the bacon, I know it'll turn out delicious.
Thanks for dropping in and for the Like,


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well John..I got some venison backstrap a family friend gave us..I think I just found the use for it.


I tell ya Tom, ya won't regret it.
And don't forget to try the sauce over some vanilla ice cream too.


----------



## bertman (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks in advance for making me look like a champ at home. Gonna give this a go.

Is the mock tenderloin a cut from the shoulder? I assumed at first it might be the eye of round, but some internet research suggested otherwise.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 20, 2019)

Chile....that looks amazing!! We don't do game meat around here but I bet it sure would be good made with London Broil. That one has been printed and will go on the "must do" list.

Side note, as I was reading your post the thought of doing it with pork came to mind, then I read your response stating that. I bet it'd be fantastic. I have a nice chunk of pork loin in the freezer that I may give this a run with. Can't help but thing the blackberries would meld beautifully with the pork.

WOW!!
Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 20, 2019)

bertman said:


> Thanks in advance for making me look like a champ at home. Gonna give this a go.
> 
> Is the mock tenderloin a cut from the shoulder? I assumed at first it might be the eye of round, but some internet research suggested otherwise.


LOL, you're welcome.
Yes, it is the Eye of Round from the hindquarter.
If you have a nice piece of backstraps that would be even better.
Any good hunk of steak properly cooked will suffice.


----------



## xray (Feb 20, 2019)

That’s a fine looking meal Chile!

I have a few deer steaks buried in my freezer just waiting for me to do something with them, I might have to grill them up and slap some of that sauce on them.

Love the chiles toreados too. A great way to use up extra jalapeños. I usually just salt them, but the cajun spice sure sounds good.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 20, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I tell ya Tom, ya won't regret it.
> And don't forget to try the sauce over some vanilla ice cream too.



You bet! Blackberry is one of my favourite berries! Right up there with cranberries! Thanks for the recipe John!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 20, 2019)

xray said:


> That’s a fine looking meal Chile!
> 
> I have a few deer steaks buried in my freezer just waiting for me to do something with them, I might have to grill them up and slap some of that sauce on them.
> 
> Love the chiles toreados too. A great way to use up extra jalapeños. I usually just salt them, but the cajun spice sure sounds good.


Appreciate it xray.
I eat chile toreados with most any grilled steaks,love my chiles.


----------



## WaterRat (Feb 21, 2019)

That is one fine looking meal, nice job.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 21, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> That is one fine looking meal, nice job.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm at work...  Where'd you leave them?


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 22, 2019)

nanuk said:


> I'm at work...  Where'd you leave them?


In the fridge with a note saying, DAD'S.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Don't know how I originally missed this thread, but that's one Hell of a great looking dish Chile and well deserving of a like.

Blackberries are my favorite to use in fruit based sauces and your dish reminded me of an outstanding one I had many years ago at a restaurant in Mexico City, wild boar tenderloin medallions with an ancho-blackberry sauce that was over the top. I was mildly acquainted with the chef who was kind enough to share a rough version of the sauces ingredients and process. After some further research and experimenting, I pretty much nailed it. I used the sauce quite a bit over the years, but haven't thought about it for a while until I saw this thread. I'll definitely be going to the grocery to get the ingredients to make a batch up tomorrow.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks, and that sounds great.
Care to share the recipe?


----------



## Ishi (Feb 23, 2019)

OMG!!! Truly eye candy!!!!


----------



## dls1 (Feb 23, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks, and that sounds great.
> Care to share the recipe?



Sure, glad to share.

*Blackberry Ancho Chile Sauce*

*Ancho Purée*

3 ancho chiles
4 cups boiling water
2 teaspoons garlic, minced
1 tablespoon fresh cilantro, chopped

Combine the ancho chiles and water in a small bowl and let stand 30 minutes. Drain well, reserving the soaking liquid. Remove the seeds and stems and purée in a food processor with the garlic, cilantro and 1/2 cup of the liquid, adding more if needed. 

*Blackberry Ancho Sauce*

3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 celery stalks, finely minced
1 carrot, finely minced
2 small, or 1 large, yellow onions, finely minced
2 tablespoons black peppercorns tied in a cheesecloth bag for easy removal
1 cup port wine
1 cup red wine
1 cup cranberry juice concentrate
½ cup ancho purée (see recipe above)
¼ cup dark brown sugar
4 cups chicken stock
1 cup fresh blackberries

Melt the butter and oil in a medium or large noncreative saucepan over medium heat. Sauté the celery, carrot and onions until the celery and carrot are tender and the onions are translucent, about 7 minutes. Add the peppercorns and continue cooking 2 more minutes. 

Add the port and red wine and cook until reduced by half. Add the cranberry juice concentrate, ancho purée, sugar and stock, stirring constantly and making sure to scrape the bottom of the pan. Cook until the mixture is reduced by half. Remove the bag of peppercorns, and then strain through a fine mesh strainer, and discard solids. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and fold in the blackberries. Simmer for an additional 5 minutes.

Note: As an alternative, puree an additional ¼ cup blackberries in a food processor and add along with the cranberry juice concentrate, ancho purée, sugar, and stock.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 23, 2019)

dls1 said:


> Sure, glad to share.
> 
> *Blackberry Ancho Chile Sauce*
> 
> ...


That recipe looks awesome, thank you!
What does this make, approx 4 cups?


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 23, 2019)

Ishi said:


> OMG!!! Truly eye candy!!!!


Many thanks, very kind of ya.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 24, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> That recipe looks awesome, thank you!
> What does this make, approx 4 cups?



It's been a long time since I made the sauce and I don't recall the finished yield but I would guess it's at least 4 cups, but more likely, 5-6 cups.

As previously mentioned, I intend to make a batch of the sauce today, and if those plans hold up, I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 24, 2019)

dls1 said:


> It's been a long time since I made the sauce and I don't recall the finished yield but I would guess it's at least 4 cups, but more likely, 5-6 cups.
> 
> As previously mentioned, I intend to make a batch of the sauce today, and if those plans hold up, I'll let you know the outcome.





dls1 said:


> It's been a long time since I made the sauce and I don't recall the finished yield but I would guess it's at least 4 cups, but more likely, 5-6 cups.
> 
> As previously mentioned, I intend to make a batch of the sauce today, and if those plans hold up, I'll let you know the outcome.


I'd love to see some pics.
Chiles and fruit in sauces, chutneys and salsas are a great combo.
This has my direct interest.


----------



## bertman (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks again, Chile! The three of us thought the sauce was too vinegary, but otherwise would definitely fix again. Looking forward to you sharing more recipes.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 24, 2019)

bertman said:


> Thanks again, Chile! The three of us thought the sauce was too vinegary, but otherwise would definitely fix again. Looking forward to you sharing more recipes.
> 
> View attachment 388990


Glad you tried it out, looks good.
Easy enough to modify it to suit your tastes.
Halving the vinegar and upping the sugar 1/4C would probably be a good start for you.

If you haven't already, check out my recipe index for ideas and recipes.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I'd love to see some pics.
> Chiles and fruit in sauces, chutneys and salsas are a great combo.
> This has my direct interest.



Chile,

Sorry for not getting back sooner but I unexpectedly had to go to Houston yesterday on business and didn't return until this morning.

Made the sauce this morning with a couple changes, which is not surprising for me. To the cheesecloth bag with 2 tbs. of black peppercorns I added 1 tbs. of whole allspice. Also, I tied together a couple sprigs of fresh thyme and oregano and added that to the mix. Instead of straining the finished sauce, I pureed everything with a stick, or immersion, blender. It was a little thinner than I wanted so I added a bit of xanthan gum to thicken it up a bit, then added the whole blackberries, which I increased from 1 cup to 1 1/2 cups. The final yield was exactly 6 cups.

No pics yet but I'll add some later when I serve it.


----------

